# mosaic



## summerhays (Oct 19, 2008)

heres a roller cock bird i have . he has bred a few mosaics but all cocks. hes out of a almond cock and a red bar self hen. look on page 3 of other mosaic post.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

summerhays said:


> heres a roller cock bird i have . he has bred a few mosaics but all cocks. hes out of a almond cock and a red bar self hen. look on page 3 of other mosaic post.


Here's the link to that post. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=326234&postcount=36


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one lovely bird.

Thank you for sharing, and thank you, Renee, for providing the link.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

summerhays said:


> heres a roller cock bird i have . he has bred a few mosaics but all cocks. hes out of a almond cock and a red bar self hen. look on page 3 of other mosaic post.


*I just posted my comments on mosaic on PAGE 3 of the other MOSAIC THREAD.*GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

george simon said:


> *I just posted my comments on mosaic on PAGE 3 of the other MOSAIC THREAD.*GEORGE


Here is your post, George.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=326327&postcount=42

I have to agree with you in regards to using nutrition and results of using it, thank you for sharing.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*How about that?*



summerhays said:


> heres a roller cock bird i have . he has bred a few mosaics but all cocks. hes out of a almond cock and a red bar self hen. look on page 3 of other mosaic post.


I just posted on the other thread and then find this. I suspected almond and so far no hens.

Bill


----------

